# Please, get rid of mtwiscool.



## luis123456 (May 24, 2014)

Please, ban mtwiscool.

Most of his discussion threads are closed so I have to start this one.

He's just like an annoying bug, that never wants to leave you alone. Plus, on many forums he already managed to get banned, such as the great FreeVPS.us forum.

He's not mature. Instead of trying to play with linux and to try to get support with rare ideas I would llok for a Windows or KVM VPS instead. He can also look for a girlfriend (you really don't know how fun is to ask out a girl and get approved/rejected), or look for a sponsor or have a life out. Plus, he did manyy screwups.

No one wants him posting so why not to get rid of him?


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (May 24, 2014)

who is he lol


----------



## luis123456 (May 24, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> who is he lol


https://vpsboard.com/user/786-mtwiscool/


----------



## Lee (May 24, 2014)

The two of you are as bad as each other to be honest.


----------



## DomainBop (May 24, 2014)

I find him less annoying than certain f*cktards whose only contribution to the community (on both VPSB and LET) is starting threads begging for a free VPS


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2014)

*"He's just like an annoying bug, that never wants to leave you alone."*

You mean like yourself right?  The bug part is you asking everyone and their mother for a free VPS while simulataneously spamming your own site in the process.  You are shameless.  Worse than a "homeless" give me money street hustler.

Tip:  Real companies aren't interested in handing their products freely to kiddies only interested in taking free stuff.  Clown companies and low enders, yeah  I guess.

*"He's not mature."*

Pot calling the kettle black?  Whole premise here is you seemingly randomly asking for another community member to be banned... Is this how you folks roll on the FreeVeePeesss site?   What's with your ilk and wanting to ban folks and enforce censorship as your means of bullying?

*"He can also look for a girlfriend (you really don't know how fun is to ask out a girl and get approved/rejected), or look for a sponsor or have a life out*"

WTF do you know about females or diddling your weenie?  Since when are you qualified to recommend how people should spend their time?

Look for a sponsor?  WTF is that?  More self-approved begging you subscribe to?   Do you spend lots of your time spamming helpdeks asking for free VeePeeSS?  Cause from my perch, it seems like you do.  If you spent more of your time focusing on that site and setting up a realistic business, you might not be such an unrepentent beggar.


----------



## serverian (May 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> Clown companies and low enders, yeah  I guess.


So you mean all the companies which sell to lowend customers are no better than clowns?


----------



## luis123456 (May 24, 2014)

WOW, you guys are funny to say the least!

I beg only because I can't pay, nothing more. I've got sponsors. They are very good to say the least. The fact you don't want to sponsor me does not make me a bad person.

But still, it's amazing how you compare me to mtwiscool while my ideas are doable and his surreal!

Anyways, please don't talk about me anymore, talk about mtw please.


----------



## MartinD (May 24, 2014)

Your ideas aren't possible because you're too cheap to pay for them. At least he doesn't ask for handouts no matter how misguided he is.


When you're putting your hands in your pocket you can start slating other users. Until then, jog on.


----------



## sundaymouse (May 24, 2014)

Please, get rid of this topic.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 24, 2014)

Would you two just go somewhere and fuck already, and stop bothering the grownups?


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2014)

You two would make a nice couple.

I'm closing this out now. :lock:


----------

